
Lousy Pay Raise? That May Be as Good as It Gets - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/why-the-tight-labor-market-isnt-generating-better-pay-1497441272
======
bcbrown
Same article, not behind paywall:
[http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/06/14/why-tight-
lab...](http://www.foxbusiness.com/features/2017/06/14/why-tight-labor-market-
isnt-generating-better-pay.html)

